# Kilmarnock Barassie  -  Sunday 27th January 2013



## thecraw (Dec 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone fancies a game at Barassie on the above date?

Winter 4 ball deal of Â£100 so if we can get 4 or 8 players then it could be a wee mini meet and sweep??

I think Scott1505 and I up for it. Can we get another 2, 6 or even 10?

Positive replies only, no hard luck stories. 


:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just wondering if anyone fancies a game at Barassie on the above date?

Winter 4 ball deal of Â£100 so if we can get 4 or 8 players then it could be a wee mini meet and sweep??

I think Scott1505 and I up for it. Can we get another 2, 6 or even 10?



Positive replies only, no hard luck stories. 




:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I'm up for this. Sounds like a good deal, count me in please.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 30, 2012)

Good timing and the chance for a day out ... I'm in  :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 30, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Good timing and the chance for a day out ... I'm in  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Never played it Steve, is it good??


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just wondering if anyone fancies a game at Barassie on the above date?

Winter 4 ball deal of Â£100 so if we can get 4 or 8 players then it could be a wee mini meet and sweep??

I think Scott1505 and I up for it. Can we get another 2, 6 or even 10?

Positive replies only, no hard luck stories. 


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Put me down for this one Crawford, always glad to take your cash.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 30, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Never played it Steve, is it good??
		
Click to expand...

I'll stab a guess that with it being a local qualifying venue for the Open it'll be ok. Certainly good enough for me.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 30, 2012)

Stick me down for this too Crawford, cheers


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would have, but lousy timing as I'll be in the middle of a house-move around that week... :/


----------



## Scott1505 (Dec 31, 2012)

Date is good for me Crawford.Not played it before so looking forward to it.


----------



## Jungle (Dec 31, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted. 

I would be keen on this.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes put me down for this Craw, i would like to take some money off Kenny


----------



## Iaing (Dec 31, 2012)

Yup. I'm in.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 31, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Never played it Steve, is it good??
		
Click to expand...

A good track that has held final qualifying for the open and many other prestigious national amateur events.  Fairly typical of courses along that stretch of the Ayrshire coast. It has 18 holes which consist of the original 9 and 9 new holes, with the other original 9 remaining  available. The new part of the course is next to Dundonald links, but many of the members think that the original 18 was better than the new set up.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Yes put me down for this Craw, i would like to take some money off Kenny 

Click to expand...

Hi Richard ... You could tell me what you and Gourlay did with that driver, it works!


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah well, it didn't work on the first, i almost hit a parked car lol. I hate hats that are offset, thats my excuse and i am sticking to it .  But yes it has made a massive difference to my game, i won't be on 15 for much longer


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Ah well, it didn't work on the first, i almost hit a parked car lol. I hate hats that are offset, thats my excuse and i am sticking to it .  But yes it has made a massive difference to my game, i won't be on 15 for much longer 

Click to expand...

Richard, I think Steven is referring to your old one that he now has.......ps you won't be 15 for long.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			yes put me down for this craw, i would like to take some money off kenny 

Click to expand...

should be like taking candy from a baby richard, would you have beaten him on friday if it was you against him


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			should be like taking candy from a baby richard, would you have beaten him on friday if it was you against him

Click to expand...

Spanked him  on his own course lol


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Hi Richard ... You could tell me what you and Gourlay did with that driver, it works!  

Click to expand...

Ah it was you that bought my Â£320 RBZ TOUR  a lot of work went it to that club, to get a bit more weight in to it. I am glad it is working for you  What setting do you have it on, i had it set to 7.5* it goes for miles.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Spanked him  on his own course lol 

Click to expand...


Good job it was better ball then..;0)


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Spanked him  on his own course lol 

Click to expand...

KK is this true.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 31, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			KK is this true.
		
Click to expand...

No idea my eye was on our match......which I believe we won, nothing else matters.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			No idea my eye was on our match......which I believe we won, nothing else matters.[/QUOTE

True, we'll done on your win and next time you pair should go head to head and settle this one.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that would be a great day out kenny.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Ah it was you that bought my Â£320 RBZ TOUR  a lot of work went it to that club, to get a bit more weight in to it. I am glad it is working for you  What setting do you have it on, i had it set to 7.5* it goes for miles.
		
Click to expand...

It's set on standard ... It's a good club, I got the worn out grip changed and the few scuff marks on the club face can't be helped when it's second hand, the sweet spot is immaculate.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I think that would be a great day out kenny. 

Click to expand...

Richard, get him to take you back over to Leven, as you say it would be good to beat him on his home track.

Come on Kenny, Richard has called you out go get himne:


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's set on standard ... It's a good club, I got the worn out grip changed and the few scuff marks on the club face can't be helped when it's second hand, the sweet spot is immaculate. 

Click to expand...

Ouch:rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			It's set on standard ... It's a good club, I got the worn out grip changed and the few scuff marks on the club face can't be helped when it's second hand, the sweet spot is immaculate. 

Click to expand...

Should have made the price Â£270 lmao


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Richard, get him to take you back over to Leven, as you say it would be good to beat him on his home track.

Come on Kenny, Richard has called you out go get himne:
		
Click to expand...


I will play anywhere, you can even come to my place, we could play it over 2 games.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I will play anywhere, you can even come to my place, we could play it over 2 games. 

Click to expand...


Well you have called him out Richard let's see if he takes up your challenge.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Should have made the price Â£270 lmao
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased with it ... I can't remember why I popped in that day but it's proved to be worth it. I'll buy you a pint,  :cheers:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I will play anywhere, you can even come to my place, we could play it over 2 games. 

Click to expand...

Play him for the Green Fee over @ Barassie ... It'll be a free day out for you  :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Play him for the Green Fee over @ Barassie ... It'll be a free day out for you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking  Oh need to stop this, what if he spanks me lmao


----------



## Val (Dec 31, 2012)

Count me in Crawford although don't make it too early if that's ok, I'm going for booze the day before.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Good thinking  Oh need to stop this, what if he spanks me lmao 

Click to expand...


You two want to put your dicks away and take it to PM.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

At least i have one to put away


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I will play anywhere, you can even come to my place, we could play it over 2 games. 

Click to expand...

Only go if you have a decent set of waders and swap buggy!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw
Scott1505
toad +1
HDID Kenny
Hickory Hacker
Bomber
Wishaw Hacker
Jungle
munro007
Iaing
Valentino


That's 12. I'd better check availability now with Barassie.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Only go if you have a decent set of waders and swap buggy!
		
Click to expand...

You will need more than that just now


----------



## thecraw (Dec 31, 2012)

munro007 said:



			You will need more than that just now 

Click to expand...

Like 99% of inland courses in Scotland mate.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 3, 2013)

Crawford, Am interested if there is still space or if someone drops out. I'll need to know soon though so I can book the day off work though.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2013)

Hendo, your first reserve mate.

Barassie has been booked and I've paid Â£120 deposit, Â£10 a skull so can you make arrangements to get the money to me ASAP please or the craws weans will have to do without food and treats. 

Bank transfer preferred or PAYPAL gift. 

1130, 1138, & 1145.

Cheers


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whats you Paypal address gadjay


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 4, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Whats you Paypal address gadjay 

Click to expand...

... Or your bank details Geezer  

Have you done the draw?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			... Or your bank details Geezer  

Have you done the draw?
		
Click to expand...


Not yet however I won't be playing with any numpty that says "_gadjay_"!


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am surprised you know what gadjay is Hector


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2013)

munro007 said:



			I am surprised you know what gadjay is Hector 

Click to expand...


There is a willing reserve waiting in the wings. Your spot is on a shoogly peg!


:swing:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 4, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Hendo, your first reserve mate.

Barassie has been booked and I've paid Â£120 deposit, Â£10 a skull so can you make arrangements to get the money to me ASAP please or the craws weans will have to do without food and treats. 

Bank transfer preferred or PAYPAL gift. 

1130, 1138, & 1145.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, I've sent you a friends request, can you accept and pm your bank details.

Cheers Kenny


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you going to send these detail walter  :swing:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 4, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Are you going to send these detail walter  :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Your on a shoogly peg lol ... I'll try out your new driver for ya  :mmm:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Your on a shoogly peg lol ... I'll try out your new driver for ya  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you could handle my new toy  Are you going to show up on this day out


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 4, 2013)

munro007 said:



			I don't think you could handle my new toy  Are you going to show up on this day out 

Click to expand...

I was thinking about paying and then giving it a miss lol, Gadge  

I've never missed a day out ... Just keep that driver handy or at worse I'll pick it up at Gourlay's Headquarters  :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Money sent Crawford


----------



## munro007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was thinking about paying and then giving it a miss lol, Gadge  

I've never missed a day out ... Just keep that driver handy or at worse I'll pick it up at Gourlay's Headquarters  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see you at Leven, or did i miss you in all that rain


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 4, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Didn't see you at Leven, or did i miss you in all that rain 

Click to expand...

I got bumped from HDID for reasons that I'm not allowed to talk about! But I'll tell you on the 27th  :thup:

I also couldn't make the date so I watched from the sidelines ... Poor result.

When are you going to the Braids driving range? How many layers of tape have you got on our new toy?


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone feeling sick yet ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Anyone feeling sick yet ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Hendo I may need to pull out as I might have a team match on the 27th, will confirm tomorrow and let you know if you can have my slot.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Hendo I may need to pull out as I might have a team match on the 27th, will confirm tomorrow and let you know if you can have my slot.
		
Click to expand...

Ok wee guy let me know.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Hendo, your first reserve mate.

Barassie has been booked and I've paid Â£120 deposit, Â£10 a skull so can you make arrangements to get the money to me ASAP please or the craws weans will have to do without food and treats. 

Bank transfer preferred or PAYPAL gift. 

1130, 1138, & 1145.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sorted, bank transfer complete.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 8, 2013)

Money transferred.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2013)

Two miserable chaps ain't paid yet.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 9, 2013)

I paid mine last night.

Don't know when it will drop with you.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 9, 2013)

Shame I missed this thread


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2013)

One person made contact and has paid tonight. Other person has not owned up. Looks like I'll need to log on and see what's what!

I know that the following have paid for definite. 

Munro007
Iaing
Toad x2
Me

I'll check online banking and get an update.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 9, 2013)

I paid mine on Sunday Crawford


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 9, 2013)

Paid mine yesterday.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 9, 2013)

Chill guys, I have a few Â£10 deposits showing when I went to the cashline. I haven't been online to see who has paid and who hasn't. 

I'll name and shame bomber tomorrow!


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck getting a BT there, bomber still keeps his notes under the mattress


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2013)

Hendo, Bomber is ooot!

Do you want the spot or will I open it up to the ladies and gentlemen of the forum!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 16, 2013)

Craw, I want it but need to get day off work. Ill let you know for deff tomorrow once I speak to my work. 

Cheers


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Craw, I want it but need to get day off work. Ill let you know for deff tomorrow once I speak to my work. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff!


:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 17, 2013)

I want a place should any become available.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Craw, Holiday is approved. Am in. 

Will get the deposit to you tomorrow. 

Chris


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2013)

Chris, just pay me on the day buddy. I've paid just now.

C.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Chris, just pay me on the day buddy. I've paid just now.

C.
		
Click to expand...

No bother mate. Looking forward to it. 

Just hope the weather is slightly better than the last time we both played it !!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			No bother mate. Looking forward to it. 

Just hope the weather is slightly better than the last time we both played it !!!!
		
Click to expand...

If its just a monsoon and hurricane then it'll be better!!!


:rofl:


:thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			If its just a monsoon and hurricane then it'll be better!!!


:rofl:


:thup:
		
Click to expand...


And your no kidding either. Don't think I'll foget that day as long as I live.....


Anyway, whats the format/teams etc ?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2013)

thecraw
Scott1505
toad +1
HDID Kenny
Hickory Hacker
Hendo007
Wishaw Hacker
Jungle
munro007
Iaing
Valentino



We can work something out or balls out of a hat on the day.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 20, 2013)

Scott1505
Munro007
Toads mate
Hendo007


Valentino
HDIDKenny
Iaing
Hickory Hacker

Toad
Jungle
thecraw
Wishaw Hacker


Game 1 your on the clock, don't hold us up!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 20, 2013)

Travel arrangements have been made for myself and munro007 â€¦ I'll have him there for 10.30 :mmm:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Are we leaving at 07.30am :rofl: :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 20, 2013)

Good stuff craw, see you all next week, here's hoping we get a bit of a thaw on.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 20, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Are we leaving at 07.30am :rofl: :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't joke, if your up early I'll leave @ 07.30


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Good stuff craw, see you all next week, here's hoping we get a bit of a thaw on.
		
Click to expand...

The sun shines on the righteous :swing:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Scott1505
Munro007
Toads mate
Hendo007


Valentino
HDIDKenny
Iaing
Hickory Hacker

Toad
Jungle
thecraw
Wishaw Hacker


Game 1 your on the clock, don't hold us up!
		
Click to expand...

 I take it you worked something out, my word that was a fly move:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I take it you worked something out, my word that was a fly move:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Listen Mr B, just because you failed to pay your deposit and Hendo took your place don't take the huff!


:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 20, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Listen Mr B, just because you failed to pay your deposit and Hendo took your place don't take the huff!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Listen I would love to be there with you "golfers" but duty calls and I must support my Club.

Have a good day guys and can the guys in group one please keep up with the group in front and don't let Hendo take pictures of himself on the course. He is not the quickest golfer out there and from memory at the last outing he played in the last group which was a 3 ball and they were 4 holes behind the group in front which was a 4 ball:whoo:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Listen I would love to be there with you "golfers" but duty calls and I must support my Club.

Have a good day guys and can the guys in group one please keep up with the group in front and don't let Hendo take pictures of himself on the course. He is not the quickest golfer out there and from memory at the last outing he played in the last group which was a 3 ball and they were 4 holes behind the group in front which was a 4 ball:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

At least I was there


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2013)

This is booked on my debit card and it will be debited. Please ensure you turn up.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			This is booked on my debit card and it will be debited. Please ensure you turn up.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be there with time to spare.

I'm presuming that there'll be a sweep? Will I bring an extra fiver or a prize bottle? ... With the exception of being behind Hendo it'll be a good day. If there's any side bets I'll put 2 quid on group 2 finishing first and a quid on group 3 finishing 2nd!


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sure there will be a wee sweeping organised Stevie, I'm also sure we'll win it


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'm sure there will be a wee sweeping organised Stevie, I'm also sure we'll win it 

Click to expand...

Hmmm ... It's a big boys day out. You've got Munro007 up front (all be it he'll finish behind!) and the Wishaw Hacker bringing up the rear. Then there's the rest, the field is flooded with legends!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'll be there with time to spare.

I'm presuming that there'll be a sweep? Will I bring an extra fiver or a prize bottle? ... With the exception of being behind Hendo it'll be a good day. If there's any side bets I'll put 2 quid on group 2 finishing first and a quid on group 3 finishing 2nd! 

Click to expand...

We can work out "bits" etc this week. Â£1 individual stableford, Â£1 per team member for a team prize. Full handicap to stop moaning!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			We can work out "bits" etc this week. Â£1 individual stableford, Â£1 per team member for a team prize. Full handicap to stop moaning!
		
Click to expand...

Someone's asked for their full handicap? Playing from the boxes? Deary me.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 21, 2013)

It will be REALLY cold, guys.  Probably easier sitting in your warm house, nice full english breakfast, TV on, long lie in.



Anyone wanna pull out yet?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks promising, well sort of!


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...m/ayrshire/kilmarnock-barassie-golf-club.html

Dry and sunny at this stage will be a bonus if it stays as accurate as this!


----------



## Val (Jan 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Looks promising, well sort of!


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...m/ayrshire/kilmarnock-barassie-golf-club.html

Dry and sunny at this stage will be a bonus if it stays as accurate as this!
		
Click to expand...

That would be perfect


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Hmmm ... It's a big boys day out. You've got Munro007 up front (all be it he'll finish behind!) and the Wishaw Hacker bringing up the rear. Then there's the rest, the field is flooded with legends!



Click to expand...

Looks like it could be a long day out there behind Hendo, might be worth packing your lunchbox and a flask of tea or coffee.

Crawford you might want to reverse the team order either that or take 8 clubs out of Hendo's bag to save him thinking to much:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Looks like it could be a long day out there behind Hendo, might be worth packing your lunchbox and a flask of tea or coffee.

Crawford you might want to reverse the team order either that or take 8 clubs out of Hendo's bag to save him thinking to much:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Hendo is out first as he's almost a local having played it twice before! I'm expecting a sub 3 hour round from game 1!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 22, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Hendo is out first as he's almost a local having played it twice before! I'm expecting a sub 3 hour round from game 1!
		
Click to expand...

Oh then your gonna be disappointed then, bit hey don't let it spoil your DAY out.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Am sure ill lead the field just fine. From the first tee right to the winners enclosure. C'mon team Hendo


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Am sure ill lead the field just fine. From the first tee *sliced right into the winners enclosure*. C'mon team Hendo
		
Click to expand...

Edited for clarity :smirk:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 24, 2013)

Which one of you guys is furthest west?  

I can easily check the weather forecast but it would be handy knowing if there's any snow lying through there ... Is the surface white or is it greener on the other side?

Is it church or golf? ... Here's hoping it's golf


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Which one of you guys is furthest west?  

I can easily check the weather forecast but it would be handy knowing if there's any snow lying through there ... Is the surface white or is it greener on the other side?

Is it church or golf? ... Here's hoping it's golf  

Click to expand...

Steve, there is no snow lying currently out Crawfords way (Lochwinnoch)


----------



## Iaing (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm 15 miles inland from Barassie and although we've got snow lying, it's melting daily.
Probably be ok down the coast.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 24, 2013)

there was snow/ice lying at ravenspark as i drived by, none at ardrossan saltcoats


----------



## DCB (Jan 24, 2013)

You should be okay, nothing in Prestwick or Troon this evening. Mind you, Friday may be a bit damp


----------



## bigslice (Jan 24, 2013)

3pm the moro snow watch!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope you guys get this match on, snow forecast now across Western Scotland ;(

Back to Amber warnings today for the rest of us down here!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys ... I'm on a short list and meant to be doing a reading on Sunday morning but I'll dodge that.  :mmm:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 25, 2013)

Have faith and it'll be fine. I'll make enquiries today and tomorrow and keep the thread updated as I appreciate people are coming from Perth and Edinburgh.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just hope the weather is good for you guys and you all get a game, news for the Fife coast Leven Links is open and on full greens and no sign of the white stuff anywhere. I know where I will be Saturday & Sunday:whoo:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Have faith and it'll be fine. I'll make enquiries today and tomorrow and keep the thread updated as I appreciate people are coming from Perth and Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...



I like your style brother ... Nothing wrong with a bit of Hebrews 13:1-6  :clap:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 25, 2013)

Kilmarnock Barassie like Leven are open today, no snow and 18 full greens on.

Toad, start driving.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 25, 2013)

Great news, Hopefully it holds off over the weekend.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 25, 2013)

Good stuff, I've looked my shorts out :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had a quick shifty and I'm missing a post, maybe 2? ...

Where was it suggested that we play full/national handicaps when we're on winter tee's? There's nobody that would want to take advantage, surely?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I've had a quick shifty and I'm missing a post, maybe 2? ...

Where was it suggested that we play full/national handicaps when we're on winter tee's? There's nobody that would want to take advantage, surely?



Click to expand...

You've been listening to bomber too much Stevie :lol:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 25, 2013)

There's snow snow yet.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			You've been listening to bomber too much Stevie :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Well said big fella.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey, leave me out of this. Steve if them guys have HIGH handicaps then they got them for a reason.

McChomper you be carefull on the last few holes cos with that big Powerslice you could smash a few windows........


----------



## bigslice (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Hey, leave me out of this. Steve if them guys have HIGH handicaps then they got them for a reason.

McChomper you be carefull on the last few holes cos with that big Powerslice you could smash a few windows........
		
Click to expand...

or a train choo chooo


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Hey, leave me out of this. Steve if them guys have HIGH handicaps then they got them for a reason.

McChomper you be carefull on the last few holes cos with that big Powerslice you could smash a few windows........
		
Click to expand...

FORE!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			FORE!!!!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


After the one you hit on the 8th @ Leven you better start shouting 44.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Hey, leave me out of this. Steve if them guys have HIGH handicaps then they got them for a reason.

McChomper you be carefull on the last few holes cos with that big Powerslice you could smash a few windows........
		
Click to expand...

Their at the wind up ... I bet they thought they had me lol, full difference - That's a good one  

The thing is, I wouldn't be surprised if someone doesn't know that it's always 3/4's


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			After the one you hit on the 8th @ Leven you better start shouting 44.
		
Click to expand...

There's nobody you can hit from the 8th at Leven unless you have a snap hook. I thought you said slice?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree they should all get 3/4 except McChomper and Hendo let them have full handicap, infact give Hendo another 5 shots cos he has not played for a wee while.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			After the one you hit on the 8th @ Leven you better start shouting 44.
		
Click to expand...

I would have needed the 44 bus to retrieve it 

Not to worry, a wee range session tomorrow and all will be fine, have to say I'm looking forward to it, course looks a belter on their website.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 25, 2013)

Originally Posted by Bomber69  
After the one you hit on the 8th @ Leven you better start shouting 44.
There's nobody you can hit from the 8th at Leven unless you have a snap hook. I thought you said slice?  

They were playing Scoonie :whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			There's nobody you can hit from the 8th at Leven unless you have a snap hook. I thought you said slice?  [/QUOTE

Yes a Powerlines, he knocked it right over and into Scoonie, never seen a shot like it before in my life. mind you big Val has hit a few wild ones in his day.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:





Hickory_Hacker said:



			There's nobody you can hit from the 8th at Leven unless you have a snap hook. I thought you said slice?  [/QUOTE

Yes a Powerlines, he knocked it right over and into Scoonie, never seen a shot like it before in my life. mind you big Val has hit a few wild ones in his day.....
		
Click to expand...

So there's a group of golfers from Scoonie saying ... Where did that come from and in their wildest dreams nobody would say Leven!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:





Bomber69 said:



			So there's a group of golfers from Scoonie saying ... Where did that come from and in their wildest dreams nobody would say Leven!
		
Click to expand...

:smirk:

Spot on
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Iaing (Jan 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Toad, start digging the car out.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Toad (Jan 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Toad, start driving.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not as bad as Miss Daisy from up north you know














Left an hour ago


----------



## Toad (Jan 25, 2013)

Iain,

It's been snowing steady all day long, roads are almost unpassible as all the gritters are out on the main roads.

We got another 4inch today to go with the foot we already have.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 25, 2013)

Toad said:



			Iain,

It's been snowing steady all day long, roads are almost unpassible as all the gritters are out on the main roads.

We got another *4inch* today to go with the foot we already have.
		
Click to expand...


Did you have to dip twice to measure that?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 25, 2013)

Not quite looking as bright now for Sunday but Arran can be a great buffer!



http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...m/ayrshire/kilmarnock-barassie-golf-club.html


----------



## Toad (Jan 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Did you have to dip twice to measure that?
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, put your claws away missy.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 25, 2013)

Toad said:



			Ouch, put your claws away missy.
		
Click to expand...


You started it!


:ears:


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:





Hickory_Hacker said:



			Yes a Powerlines, he knocked it right over and into Scoonie, never seen a shot like it before in my life. mind you big Val has hit a few wild ones in his day.....
		
Click to expand...

That's for sure
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Not quite looking as bright now for Sunday but Arran can be a great buffer!



http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...m/ayrshire/kilmarnock-barassie-golf-club.html

Click to expand...


As long as there is no white stuff


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 25, 2013)

Right so now we've established it's full handicap what is the deal re format sweep etc??


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Not a drop of white stuff to be seen in Wishaw this morning. Hope its the same down there. Heavy rain due tonight though so should wash away any that remains. Hopefully we'll get this played tomorrow.....

Note to self - Don't leave woods in the car park after your round !!!


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Right so now we've established it's full handicap what is the deal re format sweep etc??
		
Click to expand...

I reckon a couple of quid a head best 2 Stableford scores at each hole, best team wins the dough Â£2x12 leaves the winners Â£6 each then you can have your own wee doubles wager in your 4 ball too if you like.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 26, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Right so now we've established it's full handicap what is the deal re format sweep etc??
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you ... In the last week, I bet you've never been to the range once and you've probably sat with an iPad clicking away at a screen. Internet golf, would a pair of new adizero's look good resting on a foot stool?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2013)

No snow to report so far for you guys. Pegging it up in a medal in a few hours so hope it stays that way!


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

looking forward to playing in the peeing rain again, oh well first game in 2 weeks, cant wait


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 26, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Shame on you ... In the last week, I bet you've never been to the range once and you've probably sat with an iPad clicking away at a screen. Internet golf, would a pair of new adizero's look good resting on a foot stool? 

Click to expand...

Not a million miles from the truth Steven, don't do Internet golf anymore, saw the shoes today prefer the Adipures tbh, and of course as you know....I have no shame!! Just looking forward to my 1st game in 2 weeks....anything can happen lol


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 26, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Not a million miles from the truth Steven, don't do Internet golf anymore, saw the shoes today prefer the Adipures tbh, and of course as you know....I have no shame!! Just looking forward to my 1st game in 2 weeks....anything can happen lol
		
Click to expand...

Am just looking forward to my first game in about 2 months !!! Only played twice since the last medal of the season. Don't expect miracles tomorrow !!!


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh 2 months, can i ask to play my joker card, and play with my fellow east coast gadjay


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 26, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Am just looking forward to my first game in about 2 months !!! Only played twice since the last medal of the season. Don't expect miracles tomorrow !!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm expecting a 5 hour round ... Unless you let us through


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 26, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Oh 2 months, can i ask to play my joker card, and play with my fellow east coast gadjay 

Click to expand...

Just make sure that you look after my next driver ... I don't know who you get them fitted for but they suit me fine  :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am eyeing up the new Miura Driver  :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

If we all pray tonight the big chap may just oblige and give us sunshine!!!

Its certainly looking mildly better in the afternoon than the morning so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 26, 2013)

munro007 said:



			I am eyeing up the new Miura Driver  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just Googled them and watched a video ... Are you thinking about the new SIT-460 driver, with serious KA-POW factor?


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Just Googled them and watched a video ... Are you thinking about the new SIT-460 driver, with serious KA-POW factor?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Scott has built a lots of them, and i love them.


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Craw, i dont think the weather will be as bad as the last meeting @ Leven


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Yep, Scott has built a lots of them, and i love them. 

Click to expand...

Has he built any that work though???


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Steve does your driver work :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 26, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Steve does your driver work :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, it has it's moments but it's certainly better than my i20. That much better that the i20 got sold  :thup:

Cut me in half and it says Ping like a stick of rock but on this occasion the munro007 club fitter came out trumps!


----------



## Jungle (Jan 26, 2013)

Clubs are all cleaned and a fresh stock of balls loaded in the bag.

Lets hope we get a break with the weather tomorrow.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Am just looking forward to my first game in about 2 months !!! Only played twice since the last medal of the season. Don't expect miracles tomorrow !!!
		
Click to expand...


Hendo we know you don't do miracles, every shot is a duff.

The first time you hit it from the sweet spot then it will be a miracle, have a good day lads and probably would be best to put Hendo Warriers out last:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

Keep praying everyone, its working so far and the big chap is making improvements all the time!


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...lf-club.html?date=2013-01-27&type=uk#forecast



:whoo:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bloody hell that wind is getting up  Hmmm rain or wind. Ok i don't mind wind lmao


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

Bouncing down here right now, its honking outside!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope you ALL have a good time, and the weather stays fine whilst I am at Hampden watching the Hoops take on the Saints. :fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Hmmm, it has it's moments but it's certainly better than my i20. That much better that the i20 got sold  :thup:

Cut me in half and it says Ping like a stick of rock but on this occasion the munro007 club fitter came out trumps!
		
Click to expand...


Steve, remember your ear muffs.

Richard is a good lad but boy can he talk, Richard all the best tomorrow it's gonna be a long ride down there:lol:


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2013)

Dry as a bone outside now. Hope it stays that way for all. Have a good game and look forward to the report tomorrow.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Dry as a bone outside now. Hope it stays that way for all. Have a good game and look forward to the report tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Report will say Val looks like a hobo, Toad and his pal got stuck in a snowdrift on the A9 the rest got wet. The end.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 27, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Bloody hell that wind is getting up  Hmmm rain or wind. Ok i don't mind wind lmao 

Click to expand...

:whoo:
Well girls its a bit wet through in Falkirk but the news is that it's dry over in the east so I am glad I am playing at Leven today. Richard are you taking Kenny on today mano to mano, I will have a fiver on you bud, play well and it will be a breeze.

Have a good day guys,  Craw your team should win this one easy, suppose it was all down to the draw and the way the balls were picked out the hat and all that


----------



## Val (Jan 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Report will say Val looks like a hobo, Toad and his pal got stuck in a snowdrift on the A9 the rest got wet. The end.
		
Click to expand...

I'll Hobo ye


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'll Hobo ye
		
Click to expand...

No Hobo, more like G Mac which is possibly worse lol

Enjoyed the day in trying conditions thanks for arranging Crawford....


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 27, 2013)

Was good to get out and play again, wasn't the best when I couldn't feel my face for the cold wind on the 5th hole though 

Liked the course and will certainly try again, hopefully in better weather conditions. Cheers for arranging the day, Crawford :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2013)

It was horrendous today, a bit like my golf however I put that down to my core temperature dropping to hypothermic levels, 30+mph winds and the rain. 

I would like to state on the forum after the slanderous accusations going Hendo's way that game 1 played at a steady and creditable pace all day. Just a shame game 2 were not as obliging and frequently held up game 3. It was cold enough without having to wait for the slow coaches. 

Hendo your leading from the front again big man!



:thup:


----------



## Iaing (Jan 27, 2013)

Well that certainly blew the cobwebs away! 
Blew a hoolie but we didn't get too wet. Thoroughly enjoyable.
Thanks to thecraw for organising.

For those who are interested the result was:

In first place the craw, toad, wishaw hacker and jungle with 83 points
Second hdid kenny, valentino, iaing and hickory hacker with 81 points
Last hendo, scott 1505, munro 007 and toads mate Mike with 66 points


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 27, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Well that certainly blew the cobwebs away! 
Blew a hoolie but we didn't get too wet. Thoroughly enjoyable.
Thanks to thecraw for organising.

For those who are interested the result was:

In first place the craw, toad, wishaw hacker and jungle with 83 points
Second hdid kenny, valentino, iaing and hickory hacker with 81 points
Last hendo, scott 1505, munro 007 and toads mate Mike with 66 points
		
Click to expand...

 Iain you could have said Third lol.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 27, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Well that certainly blew the cobwebs away! 
Blew a hoolie but we didn't get too wet. Thoroughly enjoyable.
Thanks to thecraw for organising.

For those who are interested the result was:

In first place the craw, toad, wishaw hacker and jungle with 83 points
Second hdid kenny, valentino, iaing and hickory hacker with 81 points
Last hendo, scott 1505, munro 007 and toads mate Mike with 66 points
		
Click to expand...


Hmm, confused.com

Hendo did you and your team only play 13 holes, I mean 66 points there has to be something wrong here 66 points no chance that can't be right it was the BEST 2 scores at each hole. 

Iain can you please do a re-count cos that has to be wrong.

Glad you all had a great day, wind was blowing like hell out there today so I know how tough it was but it was not that tough to only have got 66 points:rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Jan 27, 2013)

Not that i am a sore LOOSER or anything, but did anyone count Kenny's points 29  

In my defence, i had a migraine, and SPUNDE all the way home, Nothing to do with steve's driving :thup:

Or maybe it was Kenny putting a spell on me for getting the last hot sticky fudge cake 

Thanks again Crawford for organising the day :thup:

Off to my bed, what a fecking day


----------



## bigslice (Jan 27, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Not that i am a sore LOOSER or anything, but did anyone count Kenny's points 29  

In my defence, i had a migraine, and SPUNDE all the way home, Nothing to do with steve's driving :thup:

Or maybe it was Kenny putting a spell on me for getting the last hot sticky fudge cake 

Thanks again Crawford for organising the day :thup:

Off to my bed, what a fecking day 

Click to expand...

the fudge cake there is cracking


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 27, 2013)

munro007 said:



			Not that i am a sore LOOSER or anything, but did anyone count Kenny's points 29  

In my defence, i had a migraine, and SPUNDE all the way home, Nothing to do with steve's driving :thup:

Or maybe it was Kenny putting a spell on me for getting the last hot sticky fudge cake 

Thanks again Crawford for organising the day :thup:

Off to my bed, what a fecking day 

Click to expand...

PMSL.............

So KK got your fiver and you got the last fudge cake, well done you got the best deal there:rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jan 28, 2013)

Showers ... 10/10  :thup:


----------



## Jungle (Jan 28, 2013)

Apoligies for my prompt getaway last night. I've been at my mate for weeks about looking at my boiler and I had a text from my wife saying he was going to have a look last night so had to shoot back over to Fife. 

As for the day. Really nice course which I'm sure under better weather would have been a joy to play. Having only started playing the game over the summer I've yet to really experience "bad weather" so that was an eye opener yesterday.


----------



## Toad (Jan 28, 2013)

Great day out despite the atrocious weather, cheers for organising Craw.


----------

